# European mantis



## robo mantis (Oct 28, 2005)

my female European mantis layed an egg a few weeks ago and now i am expecting another and she has been bending her abdomin down every once in a while and i am wondering if that means she is going to lay the ooth soon?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 28, 2005)

weird,

My h.membrenacea has been doing the same. I wonder....

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2005)

Thats usually what it means.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 29, 2005)

cool i'll let you guys know when she lays


----------



## SoCalMantis (Jul 13, 2006)

A lot of the time a bending of the abdomon downwards means she's releasing pheromones to attract a mate. Was she bred successfully? She will still release pheramones after breeding as well...just not as strong. My african mantids are still bending the abs downward and have laid several ooths.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 13, 2006)

ya she layed and still did that after but she died before the second egg


----------



## Jay (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Robomantis,

I have been catching some wild European mantids lately. One was a beautiful yellow adult female- I need to download and show the pic sometime. Anyway, I have noticed that even though European mantids can live in areas where it gets quite hot (above 100 F) they cannot stand the 80 degree plus temperatures from heat pads. :?

I've only had luck with keeping Europeans at room temperature. I know this may not be the reason but it is just a thought.


----------

